# Glenn Reid Collection,Not April !st David



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*Hi All.,This is not an April 1st joke like Dave Leech pulles each and every Year.*
*I had a neighbor Glenn Reid that I did not Know.He was 5 miles from My house. He passed away last Year in May and had this Fantastic Collection of Aster,Fine Arts Models,J & M and way beyond what I know exist*


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Bob,
That DL gag one was always good for a few laughs. 

Sorry to hear about a fellow live steamer.... Was Glen a member of your club? The name doesn't ring a bell.... 

Very impressive collection....

Sam


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

I checked the calendar and it is not April 1st. This guy looks to have had one of every Aster etc. model ever made! There is a fortune just in the display cases!​


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

From 
http://www.dbusiness.com/DBusiness/March-April-2011/Museum-Bronze/

"Reid’s Museum Bronze in Auburn Hills houses more than 3,000 model steam engines, planes, ships, tractors, and race cars (most of which are still operational). He also owns several classic cars and a 1931 caboose filled with miniature cars, trucks, soldiers, and other items."

Museum official video at 
http://www.wyattcam.com/portfolio/museum-bronze/

From Caitlin Reid's LinkedIn page:

"I am working on the marketing of the auction of Museum Bronze. All proceeds from the auction will go to the Reid Family Foundation who's mission it is to enable and encourage underprivileged youth to impact the world around them through education and hands on experiences."

Looks like those display cases will be available soon...


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

It is nice to be recognised for something!
According to this site:
http://www.ha.com/heritage-auctions-schedule.s
Auction Previews - May 16-23 and May 27,28, with the auction of "The Reid Collection of Mechanical Models " by Signature Auction - Dallas on May 28th.
Probably going to be a long auction.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

David,
You are recognized for many things but the April 1st gag always puts a smile on ones face.....

Yes, that's going to be an interesting auction...it would be fun just to see some of that stuff. 

Sam


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Another article,

http://www.intelligentcollector.com/articleArchive.php?article=203-mechanical-model-virtuoso


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*Hi All, I and three of our Members Of Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers went with Me To the Reid Family Museum.I took more Pictures of Things.Enjoy*
*Regards *
*Bob Weltyk*


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

It boggles the mind! One man's collection, I am sure he has won the age old contest.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I really wonder sometimes whether there are lots of collections that are hidden from view.
It is nice that this one was at least accessible, and that the sale will go to a worthy cause.
About 15 years ago, I was taken by my brother in the UK to visit a 'collection'.
The gentleman just collected every 'vintage' train and stationary engine that he could find.
It was housed upstairs in a very large old victorian house, and at the top of the stairs there were two large doors, both plated in steel. Each room was, if I can remember correctly, around 30' x 30' with probably 12 foot ceilings.
Each room had all kinds of shelves, dressers, side boards and anything else that could have models stacked on or in. There was just enough room to walk up and down the aisles. There was Gauge O, 1, 2, 3 and probably larger, clockwork, live steam and electric.
My brother and another collector friend was asked to help him find out what he had, and I remember him saying that they pulled the cover in front of a fireplace off, and found that it was stacked up as far as it would go with boxed items.
When the gentleman passed away, his wife apparently refused to let anyone near the collection and said that she would not sell it!
I wonder where all that lovely stuff went.
and I am sure that there are other collections around that would rate in the "age old contest"!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few pictures I took...

 Museum Bronze​


----------

